# Georgia is almost there!! - Updated babies! and nursing issues



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

She’s getting so close!! I’m on the way home from my graduation and it would be just like her to have kidded while I’m away 😂. She’s been a little sick recently, so here’s to hoping it all goes well


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Congratulations! and good luck! Wouldn't that be the best graduation gift ever?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Congratulations! and good luck! Wouldn't that be the best graduation gift ever?


It really would!! Just got home and no babies, but also very little to no ligaments. Hopefully tonight!!! There’s a storm rolling in so hopefully I’ll be able to hear her. I’ll be getting no sleep coming out to check on her 😂


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

JML Farms said:


> Congratulations! and good luck! Wouldn't that be the best graduation gift ever?


Woke up this morning and no baby and she looks sicker. She’s grinding her teeth and she’s definitely doing the labor stare. My only concern is that one of her eyes appears sunken in. I’ve been trying not to worm her until after she gives birth, but I think I have to. What are the realistic expectations for the baby if I do?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Is there discharge and is she having active and regular contractions? How is her water intake?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Is there discharge and is she having active and regular contractions? How is her water intake?


She’s not having active contractions. There’s a little bit of discharge. I haven’t seen her drink since I’ve been out here, but I drenched her with electrolytes as a precaution. She’s doing the staring off into the distance thing and pushing her head against the wall


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

X reference "Sunken in eye????" thread


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> X reference "Sunken in eye????" thread


Yes, I started a thread to cover all bases


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I don’t know how to link it


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> I don’t know how to link it


By tagging it as a cross reference, other members will hopefully be alerted to reply to the "Sunken in eye????" thread instead of this one. Replying to 2 threads on the same subject gets a bit confusing, and I don't know how, or if, 2 threads can be linked together.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Ohhhhhh, ok. Thank you! I’m new to this, sorry. 


NigerianNewbie said:


> By tagging it as a cross reference, other members will hopefully be alerted to reply to the "Sunken in eye????" thread instead of this one. Replying to 2 threads on the same subject gets a bit confusing, and I don't know how, or if, 2 threads can be linked together.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Still no babies....._sigh_ guess the goats code of honor is actually a thing. Maybe the rainstorm tomorrow/tonight will help. I just want her to pop em out so she can stop looking so miserable


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Can we have a belly and udder pic?????


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Can we have a belly and udder pic?????


For sure!! Still no babies today, but she fluffed up. I don’t exactly know what that means, but someone once told me it’s another sign.





















Sorry for the bad quality, she didn’t want to leave her little house


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> For sure!! Still no babies today, but she fluffed up. I don’t exactly know what that means, but someone once told me it’s another sign.
> View attachment 208864
> View attachment 208865
> View attachment 208866
> Sorry for the bad quality, she didn’t want to leave her little house


Does she have ligaments? She ah big mama!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Last night, one of her ligaments was basically gone, and the other one was not quite gone. Today, they’re harder than last night.....this goat will be the death of me!!


Lil Boogie said:


> Does she have ligaments? She ah big mama!


She’s chewing cud and is still lethargic, but seems to be doing better. Do you have any idea why she fluffed up?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Last night, one of her ligaments was basically gone, and the other one was not quite gone. Today, they’re harder than last night.....this goat will be the death of me!!
> She’s chewing cud and is still lethargic, but seems to be doing better. Do you have any idea why she fluffed up?


Is this the same doe in the other post?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Is this the same doe in the other post?


Yes, I didn’t know how to link them so I did two separate ones. I’ve been told now not to do that 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Yes, I didn’t know how to link them so I did two separate ones. I’ve been told now not to do that 😂


Yep lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Its okay if you make one about her being sick and a separate one about her kidding, just don't talk about her being sick on the post about her kidding lol that's all everyone means by "don't make two separate post about the same thing" because all your answers would be on two different posts.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Its okay if you make one about her being sick and a separate one about her kidding, just don't talk about her being sick on the post about her kidding lol that's all everyone means by "don't make two separate post about the same thing" because all your answers would be on two different posts.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh that makes so much more sense. Ok, here on this is for kidding stuff only!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh that makes so much more sense. Ok, here on this is for kidding stuff only!


Yep lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yep lol


Will do. In that case, she’s driving me insaneeeee. She’s my first to kid and she came to the farm pregnant so I dunno when exactly she’s due


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Will do. In that case, she’s driving me insaneeeee. She’s my first to kid and she came to the farm pregnant so I dunno when exactly she’s due


Oh, so your new to kidding? I hope everything goes well for you and her!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, so your new to kidding?


Yep, brand new


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Yep, brand new


I see! You have a whole world to discover.... Lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I see! You have a whole world to discover.... Lol


Yepppp.....here’s to hoping it’s not too traumatic


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Yepppp.....here’s to hoping it’s not too traumatic


Lol...my sister got sick and cried the first time she seen baby goats being born LOL


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol...my sister got sick and cried the first time she seen baby goats being born LOL


Oof that’s unfortunate. I meant more like traumatic for her rather than me 😂


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Here are some more pics: what are everyone’s thoughts??


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> View attachment 208912
> View attachment 208913
> View attachment 208914
> Here are some more pics: what are everyone’s thoughts??


She looks like she's gonna pop....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Oof that’s unfortunate. I meant more like traumatic for her rather than me 😂


Oh, LOL


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She looks like she's gonna pop....


That’s what I think too but I don’t actually have any experience to back it up 😂😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> That’s what I think too but I don’t actually have any experience to back it up 😂😂


Yeah she big mama lol are you going to keep babies or sell?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yeah she big mama lol are you going to keep babies or sell?


It depends. I haven’t decided yet. I’m leaning toward keep, but I have to start paying for the goats somehow. If they come out sickly, then I’m probably going to keep, but if it’s a healthy boy, I’ll sell.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> It depends. I haven’t decided yet. I’m leaning toward keep, but I have to start paying for the goats somehow. If they come out sickly, then I’m probably going to keep, but if it’s a healthy boy, I’ll sell.


How many goats do you have?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How many goats do you have?


I currently have 7. One Pygmy doe, one Pygmy buck (hes our newest addition and our breeding buck), and 5 Nigerian Dwarf girls. Two of the Nigerians are twin babies. We currently have one confirmed pregnant doe (Georgia) and one that was possibly bred on May 20th (one of the NDs).


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Can Goats get Braxton hicks contractions?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> I currently have 7. One Pygmy doe, one Pygmy buck (hes our newest addition and our breeding buck), and 5 Nigerian Dwarf girls. Two of the Nigerians are twin babies. We currently have one confirmed pregnant doe (Georgia) and one that was possibly bred on May 20th (one of the NDs).


Oh thats cool. You have a little family growing! Lol I have 16 at the moment.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Can Goats get Braxton hicks contractions?


I dont know. Sorry


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh thats cool. You have a little family growing! Lol I have 16 at the moment.


Oh cool!! What kind do you have?



Lil Boogie said:


> I dont know. Sorry


 And that’s all good, it’s no big


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh thats cool. You have a little family growing! Lol I have 16 at the moment.


Cool!! What breed?




Lil Boogie said:


> I dont know. Sorry


That’s ok, I don’t think it’s commonly known


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Oh cool!! What kind do you have?
> 
> 
> And that’s all good, it’s no big


I have 6 ND/Pygmys, 3 NDs, 3 Lamancha/Nubians, one 100% reg Nubian buck and two mixed does that are Alpine/Nubian and Nuabin/Boer and also have a Nubian/ND/Boer buckling. Soon I will be getting two mini Saanens that i traded their mom to a friend of mine after she was bred by my buck


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

You can see my goats in my media


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I have 6 ND/Pygmys, 3 NDs, 3 Lamancha/Nubians, one 100% reg Nubian buck and two mixed does that are Alpine/Nubian and Nuabin/Boer and also have a Nubian/ND/Boer buckling. Soon I will be getting two mini Saanens that i traded their mom to a friend of mine after she was bred by my buck


Oh cool!! I think the only of mine that are verifiably pure are the pygmys. When is the saanen with the minis due?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Oh cool!! I think the only of mine that are verifiably pure are the pygmys. When is the saanen with the minis due?


You see, she already kidded lol here are my two doelings I'll be getting! I'm so excited!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is their mom and dad. Dad is mine and mom I used to have but traded to my friend for a Lamancha/Nubian


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

When I had theier mom "Betty" she kidded and i lost her doeling that I was going to keep and i lost her buckling..


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> When I had theier mom "Betty" she kidded and i lost her doeling that I was going to keep and i lost her buckling..


Oh man that’s the worst. But those babies are adorable!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Oh man that’s the worst. But those babies are adorable!!!!


Yeah it really is but, it happens. And i am so excited to get them and trian them on a bottle!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yeah it really is but, it happens. And i am so excited to get them and trian them on a bottle!


Yes!! That’ll be awesome! Will you keep them for dairy? They’re so tiny!!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Just came out to the first discharge in the past couple of days. Ligs still aren’t gone tho _sigh_


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

She’s literally so much fluffier than usual 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Yes!! That’ll be awesome! Will you keep them for dairy? They’re so tiny!!!


They will be pets and for milking


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> View attachment 208938
> View attachment 208939
> Just came out to the first discharge in the past couple of days. Ligs still aren’t gone tho _sigh_


Does she act the same? Any stretching? Yawning?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Does she act the same? Any stretching? Yawning?


Some stretching, haven’t seen her yawn yet. Her lig on her left is gone and her right one is still gummy. You can tell how much her right side has dropped















Please excuse the poop, I promise I just cleaned out their pen 😂


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder has more filling out to do.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Her udder has more filling out to do.


What would be your best guess on date? We got her already pregnant and they didn’t even know she was, so her due date could be anywhere from today to June 16 (5 months since we got her)


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I’m also now taking bets as to how many are in there 😂 
@jschies @Lil Boogie @ksalvagno


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Hope everything goes well! She looks huge! Such a tricky little mama! 😂 
Just keep an eye on her udder, the way she acts, and her ligaments. 
I think she might have triplets, but will most likely have twins, since (did you say she has never kidded?).


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Some stretching, haven’t seen her yawn yet. Her lig on her left is gone and her right one is still gummy. You can tell how much her right side has dropped
> View attachment 208989
> View attachment 208988
> 
> ...


Udder needs to fill more. I'm guessing one or two lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Some stretching, haven’t seen her yawn yet. Her lig on her left is gone and her right one is still gummy. You can tell how much her right side has dropped
> View attachment 208989
> View attachment 208988
> 
> ...


Also just to let you know, she kinda looks like she needs copper.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> I’m also now taking bets as to how many are in there 😂
> @jschies @Lil Boogie @ksalvagno


Sunday, June 6th and twins is my guess


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looks like she needs minerals. What minerals does she have access to? Are they out 24/7?
I‘m thinking she’s got trips in there but she’s got a bit to go. Just keep watching her udder and behavior, not knowing the actual due date is nerve wracking!
Good luck to you both, I hope it’s a textbook easy kidding!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Hope everything goes well! She looks huge! Such a tricky little mama! 😂
> Just keep an eye on her udder, the way she acts, and her ligaments.
> I think she might have triplets, but will most likely have twins, since (did you say she has never kidded?).


The people who had her before said she had kidded, but they lied about a lot. Her bag looked like she had kidded when we got her


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Also just to let you know, she kinda looks like she needs copper.


Yeah, I’ve been treating her for that. Thank you for the heads up tho!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Looks like she needs minerals. What minerals does she have access to? Are they out 24/7?
> I‘m thinking she’s got trips in there but she’s got a bit to go. Just keep watching her udder and behavior, not knowing the actual due date is nerve wracking!
> Good luck to you both, I hope it’s a textbook easy kidding!


She has loose minerals, cobalt block, and a mineral block. And thank you, me too!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Sunday, June 6th and twins is my guess


Oooo, specificity...me likey


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> The people who had her before said she had kidded, but they lied about a lot. Her bag looked like she had kidded when we got her


I see. Hopefully she has kidded before, so it’s easier.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> Yeah, I’ve been treating her for that. Thank you for the heads up tho!!


Oh okay. I just wanted to let ya know lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Her ligaments are completely gone!! I can’t feel a single thing. Here are some update pics

@jschies @Lil Boogie @NigerianNewbie @EJskeleton @GoofyGoat


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! Still no babies and no discharge. She’s yawning a bit and kinda stretching. I can feel the baby(ies), but they don’t move.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh how exciting! Hope she does great for you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Take pics of babies and post when they are here!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh how exciting! Hope she does great for you!


Me too!!


Lil Boogie said:


> Take pics of babies and post when they are here!


Will do! Still no babies...woke up 4 times to check on her last night


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

She’s been stretching, pooping a ton, and squatting to pee very suddenly like she’s confused. She’s been doing that staring off into the distance thing and her back end is very puffy. Hopefully she’ll start soon. She’s not very interested in hay right now, but she loved the strawberries. Here are some update pics.














She also keeps lying down with her back end right up against the fence. Anyone have any ideas of how to make her not want to do that? I don’t want her giving birth and not having room for the babies


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I just felt a baby move. Is it true that after a baby moves, it’s at least 12 hours until labor?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is probably a comfortable position. I wouldn't worry about it. No signs are a guarantee of anything.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> That is probably a comfortable position. I wouldn't worry about it. No signs are a guarantee of anything.


Okeydokey, thanks!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

SHES STARTED EVERYONE!!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Baby girl born. Another sac hanging out but can’t see a baby, can I burst it?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I see a hoof


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Three cute little baby girls!!!! The last two have a scary story....tell it in a bit


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Is there supposed to be brightred blood? Also, she doesn’t want to stand up to let them nurse


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

@NigerianNewbie @jschies @Lil Boogie


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

@EJskeleton


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Happy kidding.


Thanks!!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

She’s not really letting them nurse, how can I help?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Have you dipped the babies cords in iodine? Use an empty medicine/pill bottle for the iodine, fill it to the top, gently place it over the umbilical stump up to the belly, jiggle the bottle real easy to slosh some onto the babies belly. Or, fill an empty syringe, no needle, and slowly squirt the iodine from the belly down the length of the stump. Give the babies a little dab of Selenium/E paste. Offer the mama some warm molasses water to give her some energy boost. Try to tempt the doe to stand with her favorite treat, or some feed in your hand. Triplet doelings, wow, congratulations.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I dipped them right after they were born. Should I do it again? And she let them nurse while she was eating the placenta, and all of them latched on, so I think they should be fine, right? Anyone have name suggestions?


NigerianNewbie said:


> Have you dipped the babies cords in iodine? Use an empty medicine/pill bottle for the iodine, fill it to the top, gently place it over the umbilical stump up to the belly, jiggle the bottle real easy to slosh some onto the babies belly. Or, fill an empty syringe, no needle, and slowly squirt the iodine from the belly down the length of the stump. Give the babies a little dab of Selenium/E paste. Offer the mama some warm molasses water to give her some energy boost. Try to tempt the doe to stand with her favorite treat, or some feed in your hand. Triplet doelings, wow, congratulations.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No, don't need to dip again. Good job goatmomma16! Has her bag filled any since the last picture you posted? Will be thinking of names and get back to you in a little while. Got to soon start feeding chores, bring the goats in from the field, and will ponder on names while I get everyone situated and/or fed.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> No, don't need to dip again. Good job goatmomma16! Has her bag filled any since the last picture you posted? Will be thinking of names and get back to you in a little while. Got to soon start feeding chores, bring the goats in from the field, and will ponder on names while I get everyone situated and/or fed.


Thank you! And nope, not really. But she’s definitely producing colostrum, I checked


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

My dad’s worried about predators. Has anyone had a hawk/owl take their babies??


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Can't give you an answer about whether or not hawks and owls take newborn goats. Good call on giving her teats a squeeze, at least you know the teat plugs weren't blocking off the flow of milk. Apologize for leaving you hanging earlier, it started to rain and needed to bring the goats into the dry lot for the rest of the night. 5pm is feeding time around here, so went ahead and took care of that as well since it would have been almost time after getting the goats in.

Names: Mocha for the dark headed one, Tawny for the light brownish colored one, and Shade/Shady for the whitish one with the splashes of beige looking color. Or Casper if she is mostly white.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

Glad things are going well.

I would protect them from all predators. 
If they are super small there is risk.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Can't give you an answer about whether or not hawks and owls take newborn goats. Good call on giving her teats a squeeze, at least you know the teat plugs weren't blocking off the flow of milk. Apologize for leaving you hanging earlier, it started to rain and needed to bring the goats into the dry lot for the rest of the night. 5pm is feeding time around here, so went ahead and took care of that as well since it would have been almost time after getting the goats in.
> 
> Names: Mocha for the dark headed one, Tawny for the light brownish colored one, and Shade/Shady for the whitish one with the splashes of beige looking color. Or Casper if she is mostly white.


Oh, it’s totally alright!! Thanks for all the name recs and all the good advice! Here are some more pics )


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> All good advice.
> 
> Glad things are going well.
> 
> ...


How would you suggest that?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

She’s started to push them away when they try to drink. She’s eating food and just isn’t really letting them nurse. She let them while she was eating her placenta, but that’s all gone now


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

She just may not want them getting at her feed, goats can be like that. Placenta eating is part of cleaning up from the birthing and they don't consider that as feed. If she continues to push them away, you may have to restrain her to let them eat a few times until she catches on. Hopefully her udder will fill soon, maybe give her some alfalfa pellets or alfalfa hay to help her make milk if you aren't doing that already.

goatmomma16, she might not have enough milk to feed 3 babies and you may want to consider giving each of the little ones a supplemental bottle or two of milk each day after they get the colostrum. I am not saying bottle raise, just help her feed them if necessary. Keep track of their weights to make sure all 3 are gaining, that will let help you determine if she can produce enough milk for 3, and whether or not all 3 of them are getting enough milk. 

Relax, let go of some of the stress of the birthing. You've got a strong support system through this forum, and together we will help you through this.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. You need to make sure all 3 are nursing ok and be prepared to bottle if needed.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> She just may not want them getting at her feed, goats can be like that. Placenta eating is part of cleaning up from the birthing and they don't consider that as feed. If she continues to push them away, you may have to restrain her to let them eat a few times until she catches on. Hopefully her udder will fill soon, maybe give her some alfalfa pellets or alfalfa hay to help her make milk if you aren't doing that already.
> 
> goatmomma16, she might not have enough milk to feed 3 babies and you may want to consider giving each of the little ones a supplemental bottle or two of milk each day after they get the colostrum. I am not saying bottle raise, just help her feed them if necessary. Keep track of their weights to make sure all 3 are gaining, that will let help you determine if she can produce enough milk for 3, and whether or not all 3 of them are getting enough milk.
> 
> Relax, let go of some of the stress of the birthing. You've got a strong support system through this forum, and together we will help you through this.


Thank you so much!! I’m definitely very stressed 


ksalvagno said:


> Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. You need to make sure all 3 are nursing ok and be prepared to bottle if needed.


where would I get said scale?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hanging fish scale that weighs up to 50 lbs. Should be able to find them in a sporting good store or even like Walmart. Get a good size canvas tote bag. Weigh the bag first. Then weigh the kids in the bag. Then subtract the bag weight. The hanging fish scale is usually pretty cheap.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Hanging fish scale that weighs up to 50 lbs. Should be able to find them in a sporting good store or even like Walmart. Get a good size canvas tote bag. Weigh the bag first. Then weigh the kids in the bag. Then subtract the bag weight. The hanging fish scale is usually pretty cheap.


I’ve been holding her to let the kids nurse, but she’s still not a fan and won’t do it herself. Any ideas?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

She’s either in pain or she just doesn’t like the sensation


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give her a shot of Banamine.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I'd give her a shot of Banamine.


Where can I find banamine? That’s a pain reliever, right? I might have to wait until tomorrow morning to get it


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I think it’ll be an all nighter out in the goat house for me....still trying to get her to let them nurse. She’s currently very solidly asleep while all three of them are yelling at her 😂😭🙄. How often should they be eating?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Milk her and bottle feed them. You need to get colostrum into them. Banamine is from the vet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh wow....what have I missed!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics???


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

How many? Girls boys?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

If she still wont let them nurse tomorrow I would pull them and bottle feed them her milk.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> If she still wont let them nurse tomorrow I would pull them and bottle feed them her milk.





ksalvagno said:


> Milk her and bottle feed them. You need to get colostrum into them. Banamine is from the vet.


They were able to nurse yesterday as she was eating the placenta, but then we had to hold her to let them nurse. She was doing great this morning and one of them was nursing while the others were finding the teat and she was licking their bottoms and sniffing them. Then, she just stopped and started to walk away again. I put her on the milking stand and was trying to milk her, but she made it very difficult. I got a teeny bit of colostrum out. Can I use a colostrum supplement from TSC or should I keep trying to get mommas?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> How many? Girls boys?


Three girls!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

If you couldn’t tell, I’m very stressed 😂😂 I don’t want to have to bottle feed them, but I will if there’s no other option. I’m getting banamine today, so maybe that will help. We’ve also been holding her to let them nurse, and that is a struggle, but all of them get to nurse like that


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on three beautiful girls! They are so cute!
It sounds like mom is uncomfortable or in pain.
I have not had the situation, but from what I read mom may need more calcium. Also, check her temperature.
Is her udder very tight? If so, you need to get enough colostrum out that the kids can drink.

I’m calling on @happybleats or @GoofyGoat for more help.
Good luck, I hope they have eaten by now!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on three beautiful girls! They are so cute!
> It sounds like mom is uncomfortable or in pain.
> I have not had the situation, but from what I read mom may need more calcium. Also, check her temperature.
> Is her udder very tight? If so, you need to get enough colostrum out that the kids can drink.
> ...


Thank you! I’m hoping to get banamine into her after stores open. Her temp is good, 102.2. I’ll get some calcium in her, the only thing I have is tums tho. Her udder isn’t really tight. She’s definitely producing colostrum, but it’s not as large as I expected it to be.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I just want to say congrats! The babies are beautiful. I’m glad there are people who are goat-wise here to help you out. All I can do is tell you how adorable those precious babies are and read and learn along with you. Sounds like you’re doing fantastic. Keep up the good work and I’m sure you and the goats will have this all figured out soon.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I just want to say congrats! The babies are beautiful. I’m glad there are people who are goat-wise here to help you out. All I can do is tell you how adorable those precious babies are and read and learn along with you. Sounds like you’re doing fantastic. Keep up the good work and I’m sure you and the goats will have this all figured out soon.


Thank you so much!! They are absolutely adorable. And since they’re minis and we didn’t know she was Preggers until abt 3ish weeks ago, the babies are so small


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How does moms udder feel? Is it soft and squishy or hard? Teats look and feel ok? Hows moms temp? Is she eating well?? If she doesn't feel good..she won't feed them. We need to make sure mom is ok. You said second and third baby delivery was hard?? How so?? 
In the mean time definitely need to get all three on the bottle now just in case mom won't or can't feed them. Milk mom and feed that. Keep her with the kids in the mean while.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can't get Banamine from the store. You need injectable from the vet. 1cc per 100 lbs. I would still try and milk mom. You can give a colostrum supplement but it is already getting too late. The first 12 hours is when they absorb the most. After 24 hours, they are done. You do need to weigh kids.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping to get banamine into her after stores open.


Banamine is a prescription only medication. Requires a vet or someone who has it willing to share.



goatmomma16 said:


> I’ll get some calcium in her, the only thing I have is tums tho.


 You could get a bag of alfalfa pellets, which is high in calcium, slowly introduce it to her. Start with a small amount, like 1/4 cup to now and the next day a rounded 1/4 worth and so forth over several days until you reach the amount you will be feeding daily.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Update: I gave the babies a supplementary bottle, hopefully they’ll get stronger. We decided to name the tawny one Rosie because she looks pink in person. The multicolored brown girl is the best eater!! Pray for Rosie and the little white one tho, they’re not doing as great as their sister. I’m picking up banamine from the vet, so hopefully that helps too. It’s funny, I took the babies to bottle feed for about 30 minutes and after that, mama goat (Georgia) decided she wanted to let them nurse.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

happybleats said:


> How does moms udder feel? Is it soft and squishy or hard? Teats look and feel ok? Hows moms temp? Is she eating well?? If she doesn't feel good..she won't feed them. We need to make sure mom is ok. You said second and third baby delivery was hard?? How so??
> In the mean time definitely need to get all three on the bottle now just in case mom won't or can't feed them. Milk mom and feed that. Keep her with the kids in the mean while.


She’s doing a lot better now, her temp is 102.2, she’s been eating, teats look good and udder is soft and squishy at the bottom and harder near the top.

And I totally forgot to tell the story of the two kids. About 5 minutes after she delivered the first one (the little white one), another amniotic sac was out, but only about half of it, and I couldn’t see a baby. I started to see a hoof, but then another amniotic sac (Rosie’s) appeared next to it. I guess Rosie decided she didn’t want to be last 😂. She pushed for about 20ish minutes and then I started to glove up, but Georgia kept pushing and soon enough, rosies head and feet were out. I helped a little bit to make sure Rosie had enough room to get out, and then two minutes later, the little brown one came out. The little white one came out easily, just back end first, and the other two came out properly with head and feet first


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think once she is out of pain and get her milked out a bit, she will be fine. But many goats don't do well feeding triplets or more so it is extremely important to weigh them daily.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> I think once she is out of pain and get her milked out a bit, she will be fine. But many goats don't do well feeding triplets or more so it is extremely important to weigh them daily.


Ah, gotcha. I’m getting a scale today. She already seems to be a bit better. I was trying to milk her some and I was massaging and she didn’t seem to mind after a few minutes


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> Update: I gave the babies a supplementary bottle, hopefully they’ll get stronger.


What type of milk, how many ounces? Did babies get a dab of Selenium/E paste? Do the babies seem weak? Have you taken any temperatures on the newborns?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am glad things are looking better!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What type of milk, how many ounces? Did babies get a dab of Selenium/E paste? Do the babies seem weak? Have you taken any temperatures on the newborns?


Smalker babies temps were pretty low, put them in warm water. I’ve been giving them colostrum replacer since it was still within the first 24 hours. Babies are getting selenium now, I totally forgot about it in my checklist. The two white babies aren’t doing fantastic right now. The brown one is doing good. The little white one is the only one I’ve been having trouble with taking a bottle


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I followed the instructions on the replacer, so they each get 1/4 c to 1/2 c


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Pray for Rosie and the little white one if you’re the type to pray


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I tried to milk the mom to give the babies, but she was not having it and I had the replacer on hand, so I just used that


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Whole cows milk is better. Bring to about 101 on stove top. Baby temps should be between 101.5 and 103.5. You can try honey on the teat as well as cayan pepper and honey on the gum to try lifting appetite


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> Smalker babies temps were pretty low,


Need temperature reading in degrees from the thermometer. Do you have a heat lamp? Could warm towels in the dryer and cover them with it for warmth. I've read you can make a tent with a towel and use a hair dryer to blow warm air into the tent, not on the baby. Putting them in a plastic trash bag, keeping the head out and uncovered, and placing them in warm water will prevent them getting chilled from being wet. Newborns have difficultly regulating their body temperatures, and keeping up with their temperatures is important. Do not feed them with a low temperature please, the results could be catastrophic.



goatmomma16 said:


> I followed the instructions on the replacer, so they each get 1/4 c to 1/2 c


1/4 is 2 ounces and 1/2 cup is 4 ounces. How much does each newborn weigh? They need 10-12% of their body weight every 2-4 hours around the clock, even during the night. Yep, a lot like a human baby. The milk needs to warmed to 100-101 degrees, a bit warmer than human baby milk needs to be.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Need temperature reading in degrees from the thermometer. Do you have a heat lamp? Could warm towels in the dryer and cover them with it for warmth. I've read you can make a tent with a towel and use a hair dryer to blow warm air into the tent, not on the baby. Putting them in a plastic trash bag, keeping the head out and uncovered, and placing them in warm water will prevent them getting chilled from being wet. Newborns have difficultly regulating their body temperatures, and keeping up with their temperatures is important. Do not feed them with a low temperature please, the results could be catastrophic.
> 
> 
> 
> 1/4 is 2 ounces and 1/2 cup is 4 ounces. How much does each newborn weigh? They need 10-12% of their body weight every 2-4 hours around the clock, even during the night. Yep, a lot like a human baby. The milk needs to warmed to 100-101 degrees, a bit warmer than human baby milk needs to be.


I’m sad to say the little white one, Snow White, passed away. Rosie is fighting for her life. She drank from the bottle and is getting a plastic bag bath. I haven’t taken her out to check temp since putting her back in, but last temp was 99.4. She’s getting more active as it goes on. Little brown one is still goid


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. You have to get this one up to at least 101.5 before trying to feed her.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

So, so sorry Snow White passed. Please don't feed anything else to the remaining 2 babies until you get their temperatures up to 101.5 or above.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for the loss. Give Rosie a pinch of cayenne pepper in honey. Rub on gums. You can dobthis every 15 minutes. Good for energy and perks them up..does not burn them. Keep working on her temp and as mentioned. No milk while she has low temp. Milk mom as best uou can..have some one hold her and make her allow you to milk her. That would be better for Rosie than replacer. Once 24 hours window has closed..go to a quality whole cow milk. Feed based on weight


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Thanks to everyone! I didn’t know about the milk and low temp. Can I use reg crushed pepper? I can’t get cayenne


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

@happybleats


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Do you have vit c tablets or vit b tablets? Its a very quick fix but if you crush them and mix into honey and put on her tongue you may find her perk enough. You need cayan peper. Its a herb so it is best.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m sorry about the little one. It’s hard to lose one. As for the other one struggling, give her vitamin b complex and put her on a heating pad on low. You have to get her core temp up. Give warm electrolytes in a bottle until her temp is normal. Be prepared to treat for floppy kid if she had milk/replacer with a low temp. She had curdled undigested milk in her system and you need to flush it out before she can have milk again. Has she pooped? Is she Peeing? You absolutely have to feed by weight of the baby not what it says on a bag! It’s really important. 

As for mom, let her nurse the strong one but you need to milk her so she’ll bring her milk in to handle two once the other is feeling better. If you have to tie her back legs to the stand to keep her from kicking over your milk pail, do it. Strain the milk and put it in a jar to feed later or freeze for your next kidding. Good luck, I hope the weak one comes around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Crushed red peppers are not the same. Cayenne pepper offers amazing benefits and lots of usable b vitamins..honey hives energy. If you have b complex..you can give that orally the first 24 hours.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m sorry about the little one. It’s hard to lose one. As for the other one struggling, give her vitamin b complex and put her on a heating pad on low. You have to get her core temp up. Give warm electrolytes in a bottle until her temp is normal. Be prepared to treat for floppy kid if she had milk/replacer with a low temp. She had curdled undigested milk in her system and you need to flush it out before she can have milk again. Has she pooped? Is she Peeing? You absolutely have to feed by weight of the baby not what it says on a bag! It’s really important.
> 
> As for mom, let her nurse the strong one but you need to milk her so she’ll bring her milk in to handle two once the other is feeling better. If you have to tie her back legs to the stand to keep her from kicking over your milk pail, do it. Strain the milk and put it in a jar to feed later or freeze for your next kidding. Good luck, I hope the weak one comes around.


Unfortunately, Rosie didn’t make it either. Today is a sad day at the Homestead. She fought hard, and I’m hoping that this means that at least the brown one will be able to get all the nutrients she needs without having to fight for it. Thank you again to everyone


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

I’m going to wait and see if the brown one is nursing like she has been, and if she isn’t, then I think I’m going to bottlefeed her


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my goodness, sweetie my heart aches for you right now. Wish I could give you a real honest close contact hug to comfort you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ugh. I'm sorry.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m sorry! That’s sad😭 RIP babies!
Do you have a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces? I use a hand held luggage scale I got at Target or Walmart. I just use one of those cloth like grocery bags and put the baby in there and weigh them. Its easy and accurate.
Weigh the brown one every day for the first week or so to make sure she’s gaining. Still milk mom so you have reserves for next kidding though.
Hang in there! ((HUG!))


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Ugh. I'm sorry.





NigerianNewbie said:


> Oh my goodness, sweetie my heart aches for you right now. Wish I could give you a real honest close contact hug to comfort you.


Thanks you guys, I’m sad that my very first kidding turned out like this. I’m thinking of not breeding her again, what are your thoughts? I just keep thinking about how tiny they are..... that’s going to be the tiniest grave I’ve ever had to dig


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> I’m sorry! That’s sad😭 RIP babies!
> Do you have a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces? I use a hand held luggage scale I got at Target or Walmart. I just use one of those cloth like grocery bags and put the baby in there and weigh them. Its easy and accurate.
> Weigh the brown one every day for the first week or so to make sure she’s gaining. Still milk mom so you have reserves for next kidding though.
> Hang in there!


Thanks!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> Thanks you guys, I’m sad that my very first kidding turned out like this. I’m thinking of not breeding her again, what are your thoughts? I just keep thinking about how tiny they are..... that’s going to be the tiniest grave I’ve ever had to dig


My hearts heavy for you. I lost a tiny little guy this year too. He lived only 72 hours and fought the whole time. Don’t make this decision while you’re hurting so bad. Focus on that sweet brown baby who needs you.
Take the time to grieve. It’s ok! 
BIG HUG!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

What’s the rate of milk to body weight I should be giving her? I think I’m just going to bottle feed, Mama Goat is looking pretty miserable


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Weigh baby..multiply by 16 to get weight in oz
Multiply that by 10% to see how much she needs per day...then divide into 4 bottles a day.
This is a starting point. Feel babies tummy for fullness..you want a flat but firm belly..not too poochy and not sunken in. Adjust +/- as needed. Some tinier babies may need less more often which is fine..take the daily amount and divide inton6 bottles a day. Re weigh baby every few days and adjust her milk based on weight gain.
Add a pinch of baking soda in first bottle of the day and a bit of probiotics in her last


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Weigh baby..multiply by 16 to get weight in oz
> Multiply that by 10% to see how much she needs per day...then divide into 4 bottles a day.
> This is a starting point. Feel babies tummy for fullness..you want a flat but firm belly..not too poochy and not sunken in. Adjust +/- as needed. Some tinier babies may need less more often which is fine..take the daily amount and divide inton6 bottles a day. Re weigh baby every few days and adjust her milk based on weight gain.
> Add a pinch of baking soda in first bottle of the day and a bit of probiotics in her last


Thank you so much, this is incredibly helpful. Just weighed her and she is 2lbs 5.4 oz. Shes definitely small


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Weigh baby..multiply by 16 to get weight in oz
> Multiply that by 10% to see how much she needs per day...then divide into 4 bottles a day.
> This is a starting point. Feel babies tummy for fullness..you want a flat but firm belly..not too poochy and not sunken in. Adjust +/- as needed. Some tinier babies may need less more often which is fine..take the daily amount and divide inton6 bottles a day. Re weigh baby every few days and adjust her milk based on weight gain.
> Add a pinch of baking soda in first bottle of the day and a bit of probiotics in her last


It comes out as 3.74 oz. should I keep it that exact or am I able to round to 4?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes she is a tiny one. I would start with 6 bottles a day for a few days and then re assess her. Go ahead and do 4 oz
Edit to clarify..4 oz per day..Divide into 6 bottles.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Yes she is a tiny one. I would start with 6 bottles a day for a few days and then re assess her. Go ahead and do 4 oz


Ok, thanks!! She was just nursing of momma (we were holding mom), so should I wait until tomorrow to start? Can they go through the night or should it be 6 throughout 24 hours?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The formula for figuring how much milk to give is just a tool. Gets a start point. Once we get that part figured out..we feel tummy after and see how baby acts. Bottle babies tend to guilt us into over feeding which can cause its own serious issues....so we need to be strong..but if baby is not playful..pooping regular, not sleeping well...screaming all the time..these are signs she may need a but more food. The flat firm tummy helps us know they are at a good rate..its not a science but a start. You got this!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Baby is too young to go all night with out food. If mom doesn't hurt her..I would leave her in a pen with mom and supplement a bit a few times before you go to bed tonight. (Or hold mom) make sure tummy is happy. This also helps baby retain body heat. Im a worry wart so I wpuld get up and check her some times during the night..


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The 4 ounces is the total amount for 24 hours and needs to be divided by 6 feedings, not 4 ounces per feeding. Baby will need to be fed every 2-4 hours around the clock until a week old. Be sure baby has a temperature of at least 101.5 and heat the milk to 100-101 degrees.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> The 4 ounces is the total amount for 24 hours and needs to be divided by 6 feedings, not 4 ounces per feeding. Baby will need to be fed every 2-4 hours around the clock until a week old. Be sure baby has a temperature of at least 101.5 and heat the milk to 100-101 degrees.


Ohhhhh makes sense. So if I’m doing 6 feedings, I need 0.7 oz per feeding at 4 am, 8 am, 12 pm, 8 pm, 12 am? If I keep her in there with her momma and make the bottles supplementary, how can I figure that? I got some banamine in the mom, so hopefully she’ll stop hurting when she nurses. I’ve seen her let the baby nurse occasionally, but it hasn’t been a given. I think she’s also missing her other babies




happybleats said:


> Baby is too young to go all night with out food. If mom doesn't hurt her..I would leave her in a pen with mom and supplement a bit a few times before you go to bed tonight. (Or hold mom) make sure tummy is happy. This also helps baby retain body heat. Im a worry wart so I wpuld get up and check her some times during the night..


This sounds like a plan. Mom hasn’t been hurting her, just walking away and kinda kickin but not really to hurt. She’s very motherly and loves them. How often should I supplement? I’m trying to let mom do the most, but I don’t want nursing to be associated with getting held down. I’m a worry wart too, especially after what happened today. I’m just bad at getting up in the middle of the night 😂😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m sorry for your losses. That’s heartbreaking. 

Sounds like you’re getting on the right track with the surviving baby. Keep us updated.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so sorry you lost the two little ones. 😔 
As to how often to supplement baby, you would have to feel her tummy. If it feels hollow, she needs feeding. If it is firm every time you check, you wouldn’t have to supplement. Weigh her daily to see if she gaining.
Good luck!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I am so sorry you lost the two little ones. 😔
> As to how often to supplement baby, you would have to feel her tummy. If it feels hollow, she needs feeding. If it is firm every time you check, you wouldn’t have to supplement. Weigh her daily to see if she gaining.
> Good luck!


Thank you!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m sorry for your losses. That’s heartbreaking.
> 
> Sounds like you’re getting on the right track with the surviving baby. Keep us updated.


Thank you, I will!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Momma goat is stumbling when she walks sometimes: should I be worried??


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> I’ve seen her let the baby nurse occasionally, but it hasn’t been a given.


Newborns take little drinks of milk frequently from the doe. As MadHouse said, feeling the stomach is a good way to tell whether they are full or not. 



goatmomma16 said:


> I’m just bad at getting up in the middle of the night


It isn't easy to do, it's like practicing for when, or if, you have children of your own. You will be sleep deprived, walking around in a daze and forget what day of the week it is. Spent many years as a neo natal foster home for orphaned critters, though I haven't raised a bottle kid, just a human one. I am extremely concerned Georgia might not be producing enough milk for the little one. If that baby doesn't get fed on a regular basis, whether by you or Georgia, it won't be able to keep it's temperature up. Low temperature means it can't properly digest the milk, undigested milk will make the baby unwell.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is mom's temp?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Staggering gait is possibly an indication she may be developing hypocalcemia also know as milk fever. She may need to be drenched with a liquid calcium supplement. There is a product called Oral Calcium MPK, sold at feed stores like Tractor Supply, Southern States or possibly your local feed store. It does not burn the throat like CMPK., another type of liquid calcium supplement. The dose is 30 ml 2 times a day, for either product.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Newborns take little drinks of milk frequently from the doe. As MadHouse said, feeling the stomach is a good way to tell whether they are full or not.
> 
> 
> It isn't easy to do, it's like practicing for when, or if, you have children of your own. You will be sleep deprived, walking around in a daze and forget what day of the week it is. Spent many years as a neo natal foster home for orphaned critters, though I haven't raised a bottle kid, just a human one. I am extremely concerned Georgia might not be producing enough milk for the little one. If that baby doesn't get fed on a regular basis, whether by you or Georgia, it won't be able to keep it's temperature up. Low temperature means it can't properly digest the milk, undigested milk will make the baby unwell.


Ok, thanks!! My dad decided the best option was to just bottle feed her. He says to take her in to the house at night and put her back with Georgia in the morning so I can more easily feed her at night. Do you see any problems occurring with that? She also seems to be looking for food constantly. She does this cute little blubbering thing when she gets excited for food 😂. I gave her .2 oz because she felt hollow but I want to start the schedule tonight. She still seems hungry, but I don’t want to over feed her.



NigerianNewbie said:


> Staggering gait is possibly an indication she may be developing hypocalcemia also know as milk fever. She may need to be drenched with a liquid calcium supplement. There is a product called Oral Calcium MPK, sold at feed stores like Tractor Supply, Southern States or possibly your local feed store. It does not burn the throat like CMPK., another type of liquid calcium supplement. The dose is 30 ml 2 times a day, for either product.


I will get that in the morning when everything opens. Could that be why she doesn’t want to nurse the kids? Mom took banamine, so wouldn’t an irregular temp not show?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> I will get that in the morning when everything opens. Could that be why she doesn’t want to nurse the kids? Mom took banamine, so wouldn’t an irregular temp not show?


First off, don't know why they call it milk FEVER, there is usually no fever, but there could be a sub normal temperature instead. It just means, she may not have enough stored up calcium in her body to meet the demands lactating takes. I honestly don't think she has enough milk yet to feed her kids, not that she doesn't want to feed them. The udder should have filled more than it did before or during kidding. When there is no, or not enough, milk in the udder, the doe knows her well is running dry. She can't feed a kid if she hasn't filled enough between feedings even though she wants to. Please research symptoms/signs of milk fever so you will know what to expect and/or look for.



goatmomma16 said:


> My dad decided the best option was to just bottle feed her. He says to take her in to the house at night and put her back with Georgia in the morning so I can more easily feed her at night. Do you see any problems occurring with that?


That is a wonderful idea. Baby will wake you up when hungry and they are much easier to tend to during the night if everything is close by, baby included.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> First off, don't know why they call it milk FEVER, there is usually no fever, but there could be a sub normal temperature instead. It just means, she may not have enough stored up calcium in her body to meet the demands lactating takes. I honestly don't think she has enough milk yet to feed her kids, not that she doesn't want to feed them. The udder should have filled more than it did before or during kidding. When there is no, or not enough, milk in the udder, the doe knows her well is running dry. She can't feed a kid if she hasn't filled enough between feedings even though she wants to. Please research symptoms/signs of milk fever so you will know what to expect and/or look for.
> 
> 
> That is a wonderful idea. Baby will wake you up when hungry and they are much easier to tend to them during the night if everything is close by, baby included.


Okeydokey, thank you!!! I’m so glad to have you and everyone else on here for support!! Today I’ve learned the beautiful support system that’s around me. My neighbor checked on the girls earlier and saw they weren’t doing well, so she immediately took them to try to warm them up and then was so accommodating after I got home (I was out doing stuff). And then all of you guys here supporting me and helping me with all of this. Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good advice given. Sounds like pulling baby is best as mom is not doing well herself. Do get moms temp and give the calcium asap.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Update: I’m getting a calcium drench and alfalfa pellets for Georgia tomorrow when things open. I’ve been researching, and I think she shows too many of the signs to not treat. Can I give her tums now while I wait for everything to open?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Good advice given. Sounds like pulling baby is best as mom is not doing well herself. Do get moms temp and give the calcium asap.


Sorry, meant to reply to this in the earlier post. Are Tums ok to give now?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if she is in need of calcium to the point she is off balance..then tums may not be enough. You could juice equal amount of carrots and celery and feed her 30 cc every 2 hours until she seems balanced and tomorrow get a stringer calcium source. If you don't have a juicer, you can blend in water until smooth and strain. Maybe add several Tums to that as well?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so sorry things are going bad for you....I know how you feel... I would pull baby 100% from mom and start bottle feeding cows milk. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I'm so sorry things are going bad for you....I know how you feel... I would pull baby 100% from mom and start bottle feeding cows milk. So sorry for your loss.


That’s what I’m gonna do. I’m planning on putting her in with mom during the day but still bottle feeding her...do you think that will be fine?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

And thank you for the condolences


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@goatmomma16 
At this point, having baby inside and bottle feeding is best chance for survival. You can get a big towt and put a heating pad in the bottom with a towl over the heating pad and a little of hay, that would be a good place for the baby


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> At this point, having baby inside and bottle feeding is best chance for survival. You can get a big towt and put a heating pad in the bottom with a towl over the heating pad and a little of hay, that would be a good place for the baby


I can’t keep her inside tho....unless I set up some sort of playpen situation 🤔. If I were to do it like that, when would I reintroduce her to the herd?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well, a heating pad is only necessary if baby is cold. What is her name? Rosie?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> I can’t keep her inside tho....unless I set up some sort of playpen situation 🤔. If I were to do it like that, when would I reintroduce her to the herd?


If you have a big Tote sorry for the last typo "towt" that would be fine for her for a few days.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Also a playpen would be fine if you do however keep her in your house you will not have to give her water..she would just make a mess of it...


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well, a heating pad is only necessary if baby is cold. What is her name? Rosie?


This one was the only one without a name. Rosie and Snow White (snow for short) both passed. Here’s a pic of the unnamed cutiepie. She’s a total boss


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Do you have a free stall? You could then put her back out in that whenever she is stronger and taking a bottle


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> This one was the only one without a name. Rosie and Snow White (snow for short) both passed. Here’s a pic of the unnamed cutiepie. She’s a total boss
> View attachment 209123
> View attachment 209124


Oh no! I'm so sorry I didn't know that! I haven't read all the comments that I missed yet...im so sorry.. Is it a boy? Girl?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Do you have a free stall? You could then put her back out in that whenever she is stronger and taking a bottle


We actually don’t have a barn, unfortunately. We’re in the process of getting one started, but it’s not ready. That means no stalls. It’s either with momma or in the house


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh, never mind its a girl lol


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry I didn't know that! I haven't read all the comments that I missed yet...im so sorry.. Is it a boy? Girl?


Oh, it’s ok. All three were/are girls


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh, never mind its a girl lol


Ohp looks like I replied too late 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> We actually don’t have a barn, unfortunately. We’re in the process of getting one started, but it’s not ready. That means no stalls. It’s either with momma or in the house


If it were me, I would bring it in the house and keep it in untill I had a spot to put it outside in her own pen with no big goats to bully her. Also for a name you could call her Faith..


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> That’s what I’m gonna do. I’m planning on putting her in with mom during the day but still bottle feeding her...do you think that will be fine?


Probably, first see how Georgia is doing in the morning and decide from there. 


goatmomma16 said:


> unless I set up some sort of playpen situation


The bathtub or a large plastic tote with a folded up old blanket will work in a pinch as temporary playpen.


goatmomma16 said:


> If I were to do it like that, when would I reintroduce her to the herd?


That's a bridge that may or may not need to be crossed yet. Let's focus on saving the life of the newborn and the doe for right now. When or if, the newborn needs to be reintroduced down the road, that can be figured out also. You've got enough on your plate as it is without adding more what if's to the mix with things only the future can unveil.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes that will be ok


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

First 4am feeding down!! She took the bottle like a champ all the times. She takes about 20 minutes afterwards to calm down and go back to sleep. I love having a little baby who follows me around the house


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She looks like a little pippen to me. Good luck with her. They are so fragile. I am do sorry you lost Rosy and Snow.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow
Bo.se? Vitamin B? 4 ounces of colostrum in the first 12 hours?
And there's that old Facebook email again lol. She was probably getting a 4 teaspoons of colostrum before mom walked away.

Mom has to be milked out within 24 hours.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

This was my solution for keeping babies in the house. Ex pen, tarp, some zip ties, and a little straw. Works great! I did have to upgrade to a taller ex pen after a couple weeks though.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Wow
> Bo.se? Vitamin B? 4 ounces of colostrum in the first 12 hours?
> And there's that old Facebook email again lol. She was probably getting a 4 teaspoons of colostrum before mom walked away.
> 
> Mom has to be milked out within 24 hours.


She definitely got the most colostrum in the first 12 hours out of all of them.


Calistar said:


> This was my solution for keeping babies in the house. Ex pen, tarp, some zip ties, and a little straw. Works great! I did have to upgrade to a taller ex pen after a couple weeks though.
> 
> View attachment 209131


this is great to see!!!

update: I put her in with her mom this morning and Georgia is accepting her and letting her nurse a little. I’m hoping she doesnt get too much


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

How can I stop her from nursing from the mom?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Has anybody done a hybrid of bottle feeding at night and leaving the baby to nurse in the day?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

That's what I did with my kids this year. I separate in the evening, offer a bottle in the morning, then let out with the dam for the day.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Calistar said:


> That's what I did with my kids this year. I separate in the evening, offer a bottle in the morning, then let out with the dam for the day.


That’s what I’m going to try, but if she’s not getting food, I’ll give her a bottle


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> How can I stop her from nursing from the mom?


Why would you not want the kid nursing from Georgia? When/if Georgia gets her milk in, goat milk is the best for the baby. If the baby isn't suckling the milk, then the responsibility to milk Georgia becomes yours to prevent problems like mastitis from developing. If you've changed your mind and want to completely bottle raise after all, use the milk from Georgia to feed the kid.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Why would you not want the kid nursing from Georgia? When/if Georgia gets her milk in, goat milk is the best for the baby. If the baby isn't suckling the milk, then the responsibility to milk Georgia becomes yours to prevent problems like mastitis from developing. If you've changed your mind and want to completely bottle raise after all, use the milk from Georgia to feed the kid.


That’s what I’m now realizing. She’s been having issues and struggling (Georgia), so I’m tying a hybrid schedule where the baby’s will be in at night and fed every 4 hours and then go out with her mom all day to nurse. For a while, Georgia wasn’t letting her nurse, and so I was going to just bottle feed the baby and didn’t want her to be overfed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With just one kid, I wouldn't worry about kid nursing on mom. Have kid out with mom during the day. She and mom should be together as long as mom doesn't try to hurt kid.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

If you don't want the baby to nurse Georgia right after having a bottle, keep the baby inside a couple of hours after the bottle or let the baby nurse for the 1st or 2nd morning feed instead of the bottle. What was the temperature of the baby this morning?

Georgia is struggling, and the majority of her problems are more than likely from the way she was maintained during her pregnancy. And yes, I am aware no one knew she was pregnant until about a month ago. 

Several questions: Has Georgia had her temperature taken, when and what, was the reading? Has Georgia received selenium supplement? Have you given Georgia a calcium drench yet? Picked up alfalfa pellets for her? What is Georgia being fed, including what type of hay * how much feed per day and which feed do you use * are loose minerals made available free choice and which mineral do you use? Has Georgia began building an udder? Also, heads up, Georgia will need a fecal test soon, delivery has been known to cause a worm bloom.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Sorry I just saw this. Congrats on the kids! Hope everything works out! (I’m sure your doing fine!) 😊


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> If you don't want the baby to nurse Georgia right after having a bottle, keep the baby inside a couple of hours after the bottle or let the baby nurse for the 1st or 2nd morning feed instead of the bottle. What was the temperature of the baby this morning?
> 
> Georgia is struggling, and the majority of her problems are more than likely from the way she was maintained during her pregnancy. And yes, I am aware no one knew she was pregnant until about a month ago.
> 
> Several questions: Has Georgia had her temperature taken, when and what, was the reading? Has Georgia received selenium supplement? Have you given Georgia a calcium drench yet? Picked up alfalfa pellets for her? What is Georgia being fed, including what type of hay * how much feed per day and which feed do you use * are loose minerals made available free choice and which mineral do you use? Has Georgia began building an udder? Also, heads up, Georgia will need a fecal test soon, delivery has been known to cause a worm bloom.


Baby’s temp was normal. I took George’s temperature this morning, I forget exactly what it was, but it was normal. She’s had selenium, and I am picking up the calcium drench and alfalfa pellets now. There was a slight family emergency, so this was the earliest I could do it. I will take her temperature again when I get home. She gets the regular hay in the square bale (Bermuda?), usually pretty free choice in hay, I don’t weigh exactly. She has free choice loose goat minerals, A mineral block, and a cobalt mineral block. She’s been getting about a handful of grain a day, sometimes two. I dewormed her after the birth, but will do a fecal in about a week. The grain is the Dumore grain. Her udder still looks about the same, but I will check again


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> If you don't want the baby to nurse Georgia right after having a bottle, keep the baby inside a couple of hours after the bottle or let the baby nurse for the 1st or 2nd morning feed instead of the bottle. What was the temperature of the baby this morning?
> 
> Georgia is struggling, and the majority of her problems are more than likely from the way she was maintained during her pregnancy. And yes, I am aware no one knew she was pregnant until about a month ago.
> 
> Several questions: Has Georgia had her temperature taken, when and what, was the reading? Has Georgia received selenium supplement? Have you given Georgia a calcium drench yet? Picked up alfalfa pellets for her? What is Georgia being fed, including what type of hay * how much feed per day and which feed do you use * are loose minerals made available free choice and which mineral do you use? Has Georgia began building an udder? Also, heads up, Georgia will need a fecal test soon, delivery has been known to cause a worm bloom.


For future reference, what is your suggestion for maintenance during pregnancy?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Also, how often should I drench Georgia with the calcium? She loved the alfalfa pellets but hated the Banamine and calcium 😂


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

So far, hybrid is a success! Baby’s stomach feels flat but kinda tight. It’s not totally squishy, so she’s been getting food


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

goatmomma16 said:


> So far, hybrid is a success! Baby’s stomach feels flat but kinda tight. It’s not totally squishy, so she’s been getting food


That's good to hear! New baby's on our way home!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> For future reference, what is your suggestion for maintenance during pregnancy?


I have only a vague understanding regarding how to feed a doe during her pregnancy. Feel pretty sure there is quite a bit of information on the subject to be found researching the topic on this forum.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> Also, how often should I drench Georgia with the calcium? She loved the alfalfa pellets but hated the Banamine and calcium 😂


30 ml 2 times per day until all the signs of hypocalcemia have subsided for at least 24 hours.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's good to hear! New baby's on our way home!
> View attachment 209154


YAYYY!!!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> 30 ml 2 times per day until all the signs of hypocalcemia have subsided for at least 24 hours.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Update: baby Hope is up to 2lbs 7.9 oz after being out with her mom all day. When I put her out this morning, she was 2 lbs 6 oz. That’s almost 2 oz gained while outside!! She’s got a temp of 101.6 and is becoming a jumpy, happy baby


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

goatmomma16 said:


> Update: baby Hope is up to 2lbs 7.9 oz after being out with her mom all day. When I put her out this morning, she was 2 lbs 6 oz. That’s almost 2 oz gained while outside!! She’s got a temp of 101.6 and is becoming a jumpy, happy baby


That’s great news! I noticed she has a name now! Beautiful little Hope!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

That is wonderful news!  Keep gradually increasing the alfalfa pellets for Georgia and possibly a little more extra feed in the twice a day feedings you have been giving. Takes extra groceries for lactating does, making milk uses up nutrients.

There is no telling what type of diet Georgia had before you got her. And considering she was already pregnant, there's no way of knowing how well she was maintained. It may take time to build her back up again, you can do it though.

P.S. I have a Hope also, she's an injured cat I took in about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> That’s great news! I noticed she has a name now! Beautiful little Hope!


I figured it fit her too well!!




NigerianNewbie said:


> That is wonderful news!  Keep gradually increasing the alfalfa pellets for Georgia and possibly a little more extra feed in the twice a day feedings you have been giving. Takes extra groceries for lactating does, making milk uses up nutrients.
> 
> There is no telling what type of diet Georgia had before you got her. And considering she was already pregnant, there's no way of knowing how well she was maintained. It may take time to build her back up again, you can do it though.
> 
> P.S. I have a Hope also, she's an injured cat I took in about 2 1/2 years ago.


Will do. I’ve been trying to gradually introduce grain and she’s been on her own with the baby during the day, so hopefully that will make sure she’s eating properly. She’s the queen bee, but they’re all such pigs.

And you are totally right, I have no idea what they fed her. When we got her, she was severely underweight, had tapeworms, an upper respiratory infection, and was secretly pregnant (even tested negative for pregnancy)! They made her look like she wasn’t starving by making her bloated. My parents like to console me with the fact that I probably saved her from dying at that farm. I’m hoping your faith in me and Georgia pays off 

And awesome!! We’re Hope twinsies


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Here she is all cuddled up with me. She’s started to ninja kick and is looking strong and happy!!





















Sorry for the bad quality 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> And awesome!! We’re Hope twinsies


My Hope was estimated by the vet to be 6 months old, the whole left side of her face was skinned up, the left eye so infected it was oozing green goop, multiple cuts and abrasions on her body, starved to the point you could see the ribs and backbone. She had shown up out of the blue at my grand daughters gymnastic studio earlier that day. I thought she was attacked by a dog or something. I did not want to leave her there knowing she was injured. Then my youngest grand son looks at me with an empathic expression, says "Nana, can you do anything to help her?" Brought her home.

Vet was pretty sure she had been struck by a car, and the infected eye had a hole through the cornea. She was on the tail end of a heat cycle and that probably is the reason she had wondered off from home. A spay surgery, then an eye removal, lots of good groceries, and she blossomed. Hope is without a doubt, the best cat I've ever had the pleasure of sharing my home with.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> My Hope was estimated by the vet to be 6 months old, the whole left side of her face was skinned up, the left eye so infected it was oozing green goop, multiple cuts and abrasions on her body, starved to the point you could see the ribs and backbone. She had shown up out of the blue at my grand daughters gymnastic studio earlier that day. I thought she was attacked by a dog or something. I did not want to leave her there knowing she was injured. Then my youngest grand son looks at me with an empathic expression, says "Nana, can you do anything to help her?" Brought her home.
> 
> Vet was pretty sure she had been struck by a car, and the infected eye had a hole through the cornea. She was on the tail end of a heat cycle and that probably is the reason she had wondered off from home. A spay surgery, then an eye removal, lots of good groceries, and she blossomed. Hope is without a doubt, the best cat I've ever had the pleasure of sharing my home with.


Oh my gosh, that’s incredible!! She’s lucky to have you!!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, a few updates. Georgia is doing sooo much better. Her udder still isn’t bigger, but she’s letting Hope nurse during the day. Hope is doing good. She hasn’t gained any in the past few days, but she hasn’t lost anything. Should I feed her every two hours at night or feed her more every four hours? She feels kinda full after .7 oz so I’ve been giving her .8 oz. After the .8, her belly is flat and pretty tight, but it feels like she could possibly get more. What do you think?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What is the current feeding schedule for Hope? It appears to be .07-.08 ounces every 4 hours at night. How many feedings is she getting and what is the total amount of milk she gets supplemented during the night? It's good Georgia is taking care of Hope and letting her nurse. Baby goats need their Mama, need to learn herd dynamics by living amongst other goats and it helps the little ones to become herd members versus an introduction into an established herd. 

This is great news Georgia is showing improvement. The problem may be, Georgia is still not making enough milk based on your description of the udder not filling any since giving birth and lack of weight gain in Hope. Since Hope isn't gaining weight, you may need to bottle feed her during the daytime also. Every 4 hours around the clock until she is old enough to go to 6 hour feedings. Stick with the total daily amount of milk per day based on weight divided by the number of feedings being given if Hope is going to be fed all of her milk through bottle feeding. Currently, that would be 6 feedings per day 4 hours apart.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she isn't gaining weight, then you need to increase the amount. They really should have a daily gain of something. A few days of no gain is bad in my personal opinion.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What is the current feeding schedule for Hope? It appears to be .07-.08 ounces every 4 hours at night. How many feedings is she getting and what is the total amount of milk she gets supplemented during the night? It's good Georgia is taking care of Hope and letting her nurse. Baby goats need their Mama, need to learn herd dynamics by living amongst other goats and it helps the little ones to become herd members versus an introduction into an established herd.
> 
> This is great news Georgia is showing improvement. The problem may be, Georgia is still not making enough milk based on your description of the udder not filling any since giving birth and lack of weight gain in Hope. Since Hope isn't gaining weight, you may need to bottle feed her during the daytime also. Every 4 hours around the clock until she is old enough to go to 6 hour feedings. Stick with the total daily amount of milk per day based on weight divided by the number of feedings being given if Hope is going to be fed all of her milk through bottle feeding. Currently, that would be 6 feedings per day 4 hours apart.





ksalvagno said:


> If she isn't gaining weight, then you need to increase the amount. They really should have a daily gain of something. A few days of no gain is bad in my personal opinion.


I think I’ll start feeding her during the day too. Should I be worried she might eat too much from me and Georgia?

also, I just went out and Georgia had some brown/bloody discharge. It’s not bright red, but it wasn’t there earlier. Should I be concerned?? Is it normal for them to have discharge like that 6 days after the birth? Here is a pic


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The discharge is normal as long as you don’t detect a bad smell. It can go on for a few more weeks.
As for the bottle baby who is not gaining, maybe @Moers kiko boars has some advice.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> The discharge is normal as long as you don’t detect a bad smell. It can go on for a few more weeks.
> As for the bottle baby who is not gaining, maybe @Moers kiko boars has some advice.


Ok, thank you very much. That’s what I thought, but I just got worried with her doing not so great after the birth and all


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> What is the current feeding schedule for Hope? It appears to be .07-.08 ounces every 4 hours at night. How many feedings is she getting and what is the total amount of milk she gets supplemented during the night?


The answer for this question would help determine how much supplemental milk she is getting total per day. 



goatmomma16 said:


> Should I be worried she might eat too much from me and Georgia?


Not gaining any weight is a clear sign she isn't getting overfed. What time of day do you weigh Hope and is it after she has been feed by you for the night? Does Hope weigh more or the same after being feed by Georgia during the day? Does Hope feel empty or full in her stomach during the day, and/or after she has been seen nursing from Georgia? 

Also, Georgia has a lop sided udder and does appear to have some filling on at least one side. Does Hope only nurse on the empty appearing side, the fuller side, or both teats? Is there milk coming out of both of the teats?



goatmomma16 said:


> also, I just went out and Georgia had some brown/bloody discharge. It’s not bright red, but it wasn’t there earlier. Should I be concerned??


A discharge is normal unless Georgia is running a fever and does the discharge have a smell?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi. My doe Roan had twins. Her left udder got mastitus. So Tinkerbell was not receiving any nourishment. The other doeling was and was gaining.I took Tink she was 5 lbs. The vet told me of this mixture due to her poor health. 2 cups of milk, 1 egg yolk, and 1 TBSP of Karo/ Corn syrup. At that time Tink was getting 3 iz every 3 hours. When she gained 10 lbs. We changed the formula to 3 cups of milk, 1 egg yolk, & 1 TBSP of Karo syrup. She is now 20 lbs and doing much better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't worry about overfeeding. If you are weighing daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds, then you can daily adjust what you are feeding her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks great.

Sorry you are having issues, hope things get better soon.

And yeah, clean out is normal.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Hello everyone!! Another update: Georgia is doing better and letting Hope nurse more. Hope is slowly gaining. She’s now 2lbs 13oz!! I’m still feeding her every 4 hours. When do you guys think she’ll be able to go to every 6 hours? Or when she’ll be able to go through the night without a bottle feeding? Thanks again for all your help!!
@NigerianNewbie @toth boer goats @ksalvagno @Moers kiko boars @MadHouse


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

With Tink..I put her in her cage after her 11:30 p.m. bottle. Shes quiet & asleep usually by 12:30 a.m to 1:30 a.m. She wakes me at 7:00 a.m. She started this once she was 15 lbs. About 4 weeks old. I increased her slowly each week to get her to drink 8 ozs every 4 hours. She is now 23 1/4 lbs. She is drinking 9 to 9.5 ozs every 4 to 4 1/2 hours. She is 7 weeks old. Still the same sleep times.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How old is hope now? I would start adjusting between 5 and 6 weeks.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How old is hope now? I would start adjusting between 5 and 6 weeks.


She’s almost 2 weeks. She’s already starting to nibble on grass and grain, just not eating it. A week and 5 days to be exact



Moers kiko boars said:


> With Tink..I put her in her cage after her 11:30 p.m. bottle. Shes quiet & asleep usually by 12:30 a.m to 1:30 a.m. She wakes me at 7:00 a.m. She started this once she was 15 lbs. About 4 weeks old. I increased her slowly each week to get her to drink 8 ozs every 4 hours. She is now 23 1/4 lbs. She is drinking 9 to 9.5 ozs every 4 to 4 1/2 hours. She is 7 weeks old. Still the same sleep times.


Thank you, very helpful. So you go more off when she wakes up than a strict schedule?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im feeding her on schedule. No closer than 4 hrs feeding. But sometimes she goes 4 1/2 hrs. If she isnt begging for the bottle , I dont feed her. The bedtime , cage, works for me. She plays a little while, but if she isnt locked in there, she will not sleep all night (7) hrs. And I need the sleep.😱 Not her.... Going those 2 weeks with 2 to 3 hrs of broken sleep was rough. So Im thrilled with 6 to 7.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

< 1 week every 2-4 hours

1-2 weeks every 4 hours *can go to 6 hours during the night * have hay and/or grass available at all times from here on

2-3 weeks every 5 hours *can go to 8 hours during the night *offer grain 2 times per day from here on

4-5 weeks 4 times a day *Breakfast, lunch, dinner and bedtime

5-6 weeks 3 times a day *Breakfast, lunch and dinner

7-9 weeks 2 times a day


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Im feeding her on schedule. No closer than 4 hrs feeding. But sometimes she goes 4 1/2 hrs. If she isnt begging for the bottle , I dont feed her. The bedtime , cage, works for me. She plays a little while, but if she isnt locked in there, she will not sleep all night (7) hrs. And I need the sleep.😱 Not her.... Going those 2 weeks with 2 to 3 hrs of broken sleep was rough. So Im thrilled with 6 to 7.


Yeah, I feel that. I'm doing the broken 3-4 hours of broken sleep right now and not loving it 😭. Thats smart though, to not let her have a bottle until she really wants it. Mine seems to not want it one second, then see the bottle the next on the counter and be all over it. I'm hoping she'll start to go 4.5 hours. She will occasionally, like, I'll accidentally fall back asleep and then she'll wake me up 30 minutes past her regular feeding to get her missed bottle. 



NigerianNewbie said:


> < 1 week every 2-4 hours
> 1-2 weeks every 4 hours *can go to 6 hours during the night
> 2-3 weeks every 5 hours *can go to 8 hours during the night
> 4-5 weeks 4 times a day *Breakfast, lunch, dinner and bedtime
> ...


This is super duper helpful, thanks!! When do you start to introduce grain? Do you do it at night or just do it in the day when her mom is eating it? Also, when she's going either all night or up to 8 hours without a bottle at night, should I still bring her in just in case she wakes up wanting food or leave her out with her mom at night? Her mom seems to be giving her more supplementary milk now that she's feeling better, but I still don't trust her to give all the nutrition Hope needs.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Edited the feeding schedule Post # 243 to include introducing hay/grass and grain. 

Post # 221 (10 days ago) age 2 days old, Hope had weights of 2.6 in the morning and 2.8 that night. Post # 228 no gain in the past few days (6 days ago) age 6 days old. Post # 238 (today) age 12 days old, Hope weighed 2.13. A weight gain of 5 ounces in 10 days seems low. More input about the average weight gain expected would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Edited the feeding schedule Post # 243 to include introducing hay/grass and grain.
> 
> Post # 221 (10 days ago) age 2 days old, Hope had weights of 2.6 in the morning and 2.8 that night. Post # 228 no gain in the past few days (6 days ago) age 6 days old. Post # 238 (today) age 12 days old, Hope weighed 2.13. A weight gain of 5 ounces in 10 days seems low. More input about the average weight gain expected would be greatly appreciated.


I wasn't fully bottle feeding her until 6 days ago (morning and night), when I realized she wasn't really gaining anything and that her mom wasn't producing enough during the day to encourage weight gain. From day 2-6 I was only doing it at night, every 4 hours. At day 6 on, I started feeding her every 4 hours all day. Just weighed her again before her 8pm feeding today and she was up to 2 lbs 13.5 oz. I have slowly upped her feedings to 1 oz every 4 hours all day (or until she looks full, which is usually 0.8 - 1 oz), resulting in me giving her a total of 6 oz per day, plus whatever her mom is supplementing. How much do you think she should be gaining?


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Also, after that post, she dropped back down to 2lbs 6.something oz and stayed between there and 2.7 for a few days, resulting in me sending the post about no weight gain.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

goatmomma16 said:


> How much do you think she should be gaining?


I am not sure, that's why I asked for more input.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like to see a minimum of 1/4 pound per day.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> More input about the average weight gain expected would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I offer grain free choice to Tink. I began that at 2 weeks old. I put a handful down, and wait till its gone. In Tinks situation, she is inside my home, no others to eat her food. Her Mom stopped feeding her at 2 days old. So I take her outside to let her graze with the myotonics an hour at least 3xs a day. Shes in diapers and has grain and water at all times. My goal was to keep her alive. So I was not concerned about weight gain per day. ( just me) I go for minimum of 1/2 lb per week. Tink is a full blood boer. We also fought off an upper respiratory infection and the start of joint ill. She is 25 lbs today. I started with her at 5 lbs. Thats in 7 weeks.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

We need pics.....more pics.....


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> We need pics.....more pics.....


Can we petition for pictures? Or picket?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Can we petition for pictures? Or picket?


I dont know lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We want pictures. We want pictures. We want pictures. 📜📃📄📑🗞📣📢


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

Tanya said:


> We want pictures. We want pictures. We want pictures. 📜📃📄📑🗞📣📢


Sor


Lil Boogie said:


> I dont know lol


Sorry bout that, I totally didn’t see these. She’s doing great now!! She’s been having a few issues with coccidia, but the bet has been helping with that. She’s very adorable and a solid 8 lbs 15 oz now!! I’m feeding her at night and in the morning, but she’s nursing from her mom all during the day. She’s eating hay and grain, and she is getting her horns! I was worried because she didn’t start getting them until like 4 or 5 weeks, but she’s got em! Here are some pics. And if you’ve got tiktok, I post videos of her there @hope_the_goat. I’ll post some more pics when it lets me load them 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So precious. She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> So precious. She is absolutely adorable!


Thank you!!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a little cutie!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> What a little cutie!





Goatastic43 said:


> Absolutely adorable! Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What an ADORABLE little face! She is soooo cute💗💝💗💝


----------



## goatmomma16 (May 18, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Aww 😊





Moers kiko boars said:


> What an ADORABLE little face! She is soooo cute💗💝💗💝


She’s a cutie that’s for sure!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She sure looks like a goat version of John Travolta in Saturday night fever. She struts so well. What a beauty


----------

